# is a longer tank better?



## digiddy (May 31, 2007)

I have a group of 26 wild caught Chilanga's in a 4' 90 gallon right now.
NO real problems, i have 2 territories, little bits of agression here and there.

Would the fish be better off in a 6' 135 gallon tank?

I am guessing the answer is yes, but would like some feedback.

the goal is to get them to breed, 
so bigger tank, or leave them where they are???

thanks,

matt


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

No comparison, a 6 footer gives them a lot more room to move, they appreciate length rather than width. Aggression should be decreased because there is more space between your dominant males, and that should lead on to improved breeding.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

In my experience, longer is better :lol:

I found that the groups that I kept in a 4 foot 90 gal were very skittish - they would never settle and always hid on my approach. I changed the layout of the tank a number of times only to have the same result - once the fish moved into a 6 footer - they settled and now even "wag" at the glass when I approach.

Ray


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I second what Kilroy111 and RayQ typed.

I do however have 26 tropheus in a 75 gallon tank but there are 14 Duboisi 9 adults from 4-5", 5 juvies from 3-3.5", and then 12 Moliro fry that are 1-1.25". The Duboisi leave the Moliro alone and I have breeding activity with my dubs. I have a 7'x2'x2' 210 gallon tank that they are all going to go into once I get it resealed. Once it is sealed I am going to increase the Moliro by probably another 12 fish.

I don't have the problem that RayQ listed though. My fish greet me with smiling faces saying "FEED ME!"


----------



## digiddy (May 31, 2007)

six footer it is, no doubt in my mind now, thanks to all


----------



## stav (Nov 4, 2005)

While everybody agrees that a 6 footer would be better, would you also have to up the number of fish or would the original 26 be enough?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not sure but I would not add to the group unless you can get hold of pure females.
I would put em in the 6 foot but use a tank devider at first limit the space to 4 foot.
Then slowly move it out or back in to keep aggression and rapid change down.
As adults (males about 6 inches and females about 5") I would bet 26 would fill the 6 foot tank but as WC they may not yet be big enough to fill it.

What size are they now?

The other thing about moving em is it is an ideal time to vent them though in a 6 foot sex mix makes little difference to survival. Depends on the mix weather its worth taking out some males I think. It will only affect breeding rate but a majority of females would be good I think.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I've had 20 piece colonies in 6 foot tanks with no problems.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

18" width minimum, and as long as you can afford.

No matter what tank you put them in, it is only a smidgen to what they would have in the lake.

IF your looking to up size to a 135 gallon, 26 fish is perfect.

Your fish will be so much happier, I would not add anymore there is room if you absolutely wanted to for about 10 more.

Personally, I have grown to really think less is better to give the fish maximum growth size which will produce much better fry that will also reach maximum sizes.

Do not let your group get less than about 15 fish in a 6ft tank.

Take care...

Geoff


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I've never kept Tropheus in anything longer than 48" because I've never owned any longer setups. I've had breeding in this size setup from Moorii Nkonde Bright Yellow, Species Black Kiriza, Moorii Nkonde Orange Sunspot, and Duboisi Karilani. I must admit I am algae green with envy when I see others colonies in 6 or even 8 foot lengths, but I live with what I can accomodate in my house at this time. I would say stick to 20 or so fish in a 48" length, and try to keep 1:2 (male:female) ratio or better.


----------

